# Is there anything....



## doodlebug (Jan 26, 2014)

Is there anything, other than buckwheat, that can be planted now and expected to bloom before fall in south central Mo? We've already planted buckwheat and it has already bloomed and started to go to seed. I only saw a few bees on the buckwheat. Was hoping for something else.


----------



## tomkat (Apr 27, 2014)

Mow it down, it may bloom again, it may also reseed it's self


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Buckwheat will continue to bloom until it reaches it's full height. It grows in spurts and will bloom, seed, bloom, seed, etc. This cycle goes on for about 10 weeks. Depending upon when you planted it you may be writing it off too soon. Bees will usually work buckwheat in the morning, and late evening hours as this is when it produces most of it's nectar. 

As for something else, there's not a whole lot to choose from unless you like white dutch clover. It will normally come up and flower first year as long as you get enough rain. It is also controlled by the rain as to how much it produces. The nice thing about it is once you get a good stand of it, say a few acres, you mow it just prior to a good rain to clear the dead heads, and then two days later you have more blooms for the bees to work.

If you want to think ahead to next year, white or yellow sweet clover will do the trick. Will come up this year, and not flower much at all, however next year it will regrow from it's root and put out lots of bloom.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

I plant Niger. Blooms in 2 months from seeding if enough water. Bees love it.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep, definitely the Nyger. My bees are all over them now. They look like the little yellow
daisy all over the plant.
And don't forget the borage too both for the nectar and lots of pollen to pack.
The borage have 2 different colors either blue or white flowers.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

What about for the bees _*and*_ the deer,turkeys. :scratch: G


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

That would be the turnip greens. Though I'm not sure if they're the
annual or bi-annual type.


----------

